# cheap TV wanted for house



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The TV in our lounge finally croaked before we went away (I think John Logie Baird built it) so Mrs D is watching all the stuff she recorded on an old portable I think she got before we were married 23 years ago. 

I am not at all up to speed on these new fancy flat screen jobs. They seem expensive. I reckon for our back lounge we just need something about 32" that will sit on a small table we have in there where the old one was. Are there any referb places where I can get one that anyone can recommend or a good deal on a new one. Im not sure we need a "smart" one as the internet is a bit rubbish in that room anyway. Anything to avoid?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you check Ebay out Tesco and others often sell returned goods for not a lot.

I bought a 22" HD with built in DVD player a while ago for 75 quid AND it had a 12 months guarantee.

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Look on Freegle, Freecycle and preloved, 32" is old hat now Barry, even us old farts have 40" 1080 HD.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

But if 32" is what will fit in best with the rest of the room why go for something larger ????

(Says he with a 48" HD 4K Smart TV adorning his lounge wall, fantastic picture quality though. We are REALLY looking forward to watching the "Planet Earth 2" series that starts this evening on it)

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for those ideas. Mrs D is adamant she doesn't want a huge telly. Its for our back lounge which is not a huge room but is where we (well mainly Mrs D) watches TV. A huge one would look daft. Its a 250 year old house and according to her a humongous TV will spoil its period look.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Very disappointed!! Read the title and thought I could get good value for a swop, as I have a cheap tv.

Davy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

42" is the best bang for the buck.
As soon as you get a 32" you will get used to it in a week and regret not having the larger one. 
We have a 70" and now I want an 85".

Our 'dump' has dozens of large old CRT TVs free to take away working. The trick is to find the right remote.

Ray.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I've got a 32" Panasonic sitting upstairs doing nowt. Not much good to you in Devon, though.


This has been a useless post from Tugboat Towers.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I've got a 32" Panasonic sitting upstairs doing nowt. Not much good to you in Devon, though.
> 
> This has been a useless post from Tugboat Towers.


Well stick it in a box and send it to me then! Do they have couriers in Devon? Ill knock it of your IT support bill.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> But if 32" is what will fit in best with the rest of the room why go for something larger ????
> 
> (Says he with a 48" HD 4K Smart TV adorning his lounge wall, fantastic picture quality though. We are REALLY looking forward to watching the "Planet Earth 2" series that starts this evening on it)
> 
> Andy


I was meaning a lot will have upgraded to 40 inch so there would be plenty smaller sets up for grabs.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

tugboat said:


> I've got a 32" Panasonic sitting upstairs doing nowt. Not much good to you in Devon, though.
> 
> This has been a useless post from Tugboat Towers.


Don't you ever learn?

I'm sure that he is on his way as I write, going to be the most expensive free TV you will have ever given away :surprise:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You tight old sod, go and buy the good lady a new one, to pay her back for putting up with you, a herculean task I would think.>>:wink2::wink2:

cabby

No charge for the advice,:crying::crying:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Barry.
I don't know what you want to spend but there are some very good deals around on new tvs if you are prepared to wait and watch awhile.
We bought a new 32" Sony smart tv for our bedroom 3 weeks ago for £239 on Amazon daily deals. The cheapest price elsewhere was £269. The picture is great. we're very pleased.
It wasn't an old model they were getting rid of and there was a label on the set showing date of manufacture as Sept.2016.
Delivery was free.
Check Amazon deals daily and take and check the ebuyer.com daily email.

We've bought 2nd hand sets over the years and some have proved to be less of a bargain than first thought.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just buy a new 32 inch

They are not expensive now anyway

We have a 40 in the kitchen , maybe upgrade a bit

A 250 yr old house wouldn't have had a tv regardless of size !!

So any tv would fit as well as the next

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> You tight old sod, go and buy the good lady a new one, to pay her back for putting up with you, a herculean task I would think.>>:wink2::wink2:
> 
> cabby
> 
> No charge for the advice,:crying::crying:


Its not me. Its the chancellor that doesnt want to fork out for one. Seen a few that sound ok. I need one with a scart socket as thats what the recorder has. Something like this sounds ok https://www.amazon.co.uk/Digihome-3...00QSE1EUM/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

They are a bit cheaper on Ebay


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Argos are worth a look too. The old Bush brand is made especially for them. That is what we have as our main room tv. Think it is about 30 inch or so. Maybe not cutting edge, but fine for all the repeats that tv seems to consist of nowadays. Some models even have two scart points. Ours also has an hdmi socket which the kids use to connect their laptops for streaming.

Davy


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

TeamRienza said:


> Argos are worth a look too. The old Bush brand is made especially for them. That is what we have as our main room tv. Think it is about 30 inch or so. Maybe not cutting edge, but fine for all the repeats that tv seems to consist of nowadays. Some models even have *two scart points. Ours also has an hdmi socket which the kids use to connect their laptops for streaming.*
> 
> Davy


Don't get too technical as you will confuse him >


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Feck sake, I was confused writing it !

Davy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. Is there going to be much difference in a 720 and a 1080 display on a 32" Tv or is it just not worth bothering about. That one I linked to seems ok and has a scart socket


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Go to Currys half an hour before closing on the 30th of this month
and you will get a great deal if they need to make there quoter
for the month!My son in law did, more luck than judgement,and 
walked away with a much discounted price!:smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

tugboat said:


> I've got a 32" Panasonic sitting upstairs doing nowt. Not much good to you in Devon, though.
> 
> This has been a useless post from Tugboat Towers.


"All worlds queer cept thee and me

And even thas a bit queer "

Thas queerer than I thought Tuggy

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have a 32inch TV sitting in our bedroom gathering dust as well.But PC world do a 32 inch for around £150.get down there on Monday.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> I have a 32inch TV sitting in our bedroom gathering dust as well.But PC world do a 32 inch for around £150.get down there on Monday.
> 
> cabby


Tenner?


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Mind you, from what I have read, buying from PC world (or Currys) is like buying from Arthur Daly. I am always amazed at the good working TVs (all makes and sizes) stacked in a container at our recycling centre. I recently dumped a working flat screen 18 inch or so with freeview and remote. Couldn't give it away. Makes you angry. 

Davy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

TeamRienza said:


> Mind you, from what I have read, buying from PC world (or Currys) is like buying from Arthur Daly. I am always amazed at the good working TVs (all makes and sizes) stacked in a container at our recycling centre. I recently dumped a working flat screen 18 inch or so with freeview and remote. Couldn't give it away. Makes you angry.
> 
> Davy


Well the one that finally gave up was probably 25 years old at least. I bet the new ones dont last that long. Never felt the need to replace it as it worked fine. I would be quite happy to take someones telly away if the only reason they are getting rid of it is that they just dont like the look of it anymore.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Did you Freegle it yet, loads around here every week.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I just Googled "32 inch TV" and the cheapest start at £126.97" :surprise:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Did you Freegle it yet, loads around here every week.


People are giving away 32" flat screen tv's? I had a quick look on freecycle but it just seemed to be junk.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GMJ said:


> I just Googled "32 inch TV" and the cheapest start at £126.97" :surprise:
> 
> Graham :smile2:


I saw one for £117 new on ebay. I can get a smart 32" for £150 so they have come down in price a bit.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I get a feeling that in the last 15 years the price of a 32" tv (CRT) has about halved compared to the flat screen versions.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

autostratus said:


> I get a feeling that in the last 15 years the price of a 32" tv (CRT) has about halved compared to the flat screen versions.


I honestly dont think you can get CRT TV's anymore. They are the ones that people are giving away I think. I have to say though that the portable we are using right now has a superb picture and sound. I gather a lot of the smaller new flat TV's sound quality is not always that great.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> People are giving away 32" flat screen tv's? I had a quick look on freecycle but it just seemed to be junk.


People give away all kinds of things Barry to avoid landfill, taking it to the dump themselves, altruistic reasons, we've had loads of stuff, tools, even a king size bed frame in new condition, I needed a lead for my sat nav, searched for one and got a complete unit with box etc, I've got rid of stuff too, in fact I need to get rid of a load of video tapes, there is a lot of junk, but if you were thrown out of the house for some reason, within a week you could have a new place all furnished out.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

We have a 28" Sony sitting in our garage Barry, complete with remote. It's on a Sony stand too, with space underneath for a VCR or DVD player. Even comes with the instruction book. It is a flat screen but a CRT type, with a big back & boy is it heavy! After moving it out of the lounge we got it upstairs & what a struggle that was. Worse still was getting it down as we have had a stairlift installed in the meantime.
Beautiful picture & sound. The only reason we moved it out was after spending time with our daughter & S-i-L up in Irlam we got used to watching their 50" or 55" & ours seemed tiny when we came back home.
Only half the distance to Tuggy's!:wink2:, if you want to collect.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Dont even think of a CRT, the picture quality is rubbish in comparison to modern LED/LCD screens AND they consume vastly more wriggly amps !!

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thank again and thanks for the offer Embeedee. As I have discovered they are not that expensive and I think its time the Barryd household moved on from 1973. Do Radio Rentals still do em? 

Ill just have to cut Mrs D's Cava allowance. At least by hanging on this long we seem to have avoided having to spend over a grand which I think is what they were a few years ago.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Barry have you seen this new technology, I think they call it Cine 8 :laugh::laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We've upgraded to 55 smart TVs 

But we have no worries as we just pass the others to the kids for bedroom TVs 

Or move them to our bedrooms for when they stay here 

We don't have one in our bedroom ,we don't want to watch Tv in bed

prefer to read or sleep 

We have a 40 in the kitchen/dining room

Little used as I prefer radio 4 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> *We've upgraded to 55 smart TVs *
> 
> But we have no worries as we just pass the others to the kids for bedroom TVs
> 
> ...


I know you have a big house Sandra but 55 tellys? Wow!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

P*** off my lovely one

Get a big screen 

You're not getting any younger

Soon the eyes will dim

And a big screen is great

Sandra


----------

